# Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

Bellyboat ist sicher klasse, aber kost ja mit der gesamten Ausrüstung ne Menge Kohle, zudem sitzt man ja mehr oder weniger im Wasser, was ja auch nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ebensowenig wie die Fortbewegung mittels Muskelkraft.

Dafür gäbe es ja diverse "Alternativen" wie kleine Schlauchboote (See)Kajaks, Faltboote etc., natürlich nur für das sehr küstennahe (Einsatz)Gebiet wie beim Belly auch.

In solchen Gefährten würde man trocken sitzen können, sie sind ähnlich leicht zu transportieren wie ein Bellyboat (inkl. Ausrüstung), man kann die Dinger motorisieren (Aussenborder (dürften meist sehr kleine so mit 2 - 5 PS ja dicke reichen), oder auch Elektromotor mit (wesentlich) mehr Batteriekapazität als z. B. beim Belly).

Gibt es Boardies die statt dem Belly diese "luxuriöseren Varianten" (regelmässig) nutzen und an der Ostsee einsetzen, wenn ja: 
Wo
Wann
Mit welcher Art Boot
Mit welchen Methoden
Auf welche Fische und 
Mit welchen Erfolgen????


----------



## Hurricaneangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Also ich habe ein BB sowie ein 3,85 m Schlauchboot mit 5PS Motor . 
Ich habe mir allerdings erst das Schlauchboot gekauft und dann vor ca. einem Jahr das BB dazu,da es immer wieder Tage gab wo ich keinen Mitfahrer hatte und so nicht zum Fischen konnte#d  . In der letzten Zeit hab ich jedoch immer einen Mitangler , so das ich immer mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee los war .

Man kann das BB natürlich nicht mit einem Schlauchboot vergleichen , hat aber dennoch beides schon was nettes . 
Ich würde mich jedoch immer wieder für das Schlauchboot entscheiden , da man halt noch mobiler ist und verschiedene Angeltechniken ausüben kann wie z.B. das Schleppen . Das beste daran ist aber noch , das wen ich zu zweit los bin , nur ca. 15 Min brauche um das Boot  einsatzbereit in die Ostsee zu bringen , das liegt auch daran das ich einen Trailer habe und somit viel Zeit spare . (Dazu kommen noch die 10 min Anfahrt für die 7 km zur Ostsee |supergri )

Ich finde das Schlauchboot einfach bequemer und mehr Fisch gibt es meistens auch .Ich bleibe meist auch dicht unter Land , zum Schleppen im Frühjahr und Herbst top für Dorsche und Meerforellen .

Also ich kann es wirklich empfehlen sich ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen ,es kommt natürlich noch darauf an ob man einen Mitfahrer hat oder eher meistens alleine fährt .


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Naja, Deines ist ja schon ne Nummer "größer" mit fast 4 Metern.
Ich dachte da wirklich ehr so an ne Art "Bellyersatz" bis vielleicht max. 3 Meter oder so, was man auch ohne Trailer über den Strand bringen und aufbauen kann.
Wie halt auch Faltboote oder Kajaks oder so.

Aber immerhin:
Die erste Meldung)
Danke )


----------



## Hurricaneangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Naja der Trailer ist nur für die Straße , man kann das Boot gut zu zweit über den Strand tragen . Hätte ich nen Aluboden drin wäre es alles noch viel einfacher , leider macht der Holzboden einiges an Gewicht aus . Also wenn dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Schlauchboot bis  3 m mit Aluboden holen und das kann man denn auch gut alleine tragen .

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Habe ich dann falsch verstanden, sorry.
Aber die Größe mit Motor wie bei Dir kann man dann einfach tragen??
Nur an gut zugänglichen Stellen oder auch an eher "versteckten"??
Oder anders gefragt, ist das vom Gewicht her noch so dass man das auch ein paar hundert Meter tragen könnte??
Weil das ja einer der großen Vorteile vom Bellybbot ist, dass man da auch eher unzugängliche Stellen erreichen kann.

Naja, auf der anderen Seite hast Du dann nen Motor und kommst evtl. schneller an die Stellen ran, is ja auch was dran.


----------



## Jan77 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Schlauchboot Bombard Tropik 3,35 Meter lang, Holzboden, Gewicht 32Kg.
Allein aufgebaut in etwa 20minuten. Dazu nen 10PS Motor am Spiegel. Dann gehts auf Dorsch und Platte. Pilken, Naturköder und Jiggen. Meistens in der Lübecker Bucht. 

Auchg wenn der Schlauch wieder zu Groß ist, so betrachte ich das Gefährt als Belly-Ersatz, und das schönste, ohne Muskelkraft 24 Knoten Schnell!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

24 Knoten schafft man mit nem Belly auf jeden Fall nicht ))
Was wiegt denn der 10 PSer??


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Und noch ne andere Frage: Ist dein Schlauchi mit 10 PS nicht schon overdressed?


----------



## yakfish (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Ich habe ein altes Faltboot von Metzler.

Nachteilig finde ich den Aufbau und dass die Bootshaut trocknen muss.

Ansonsten finde ich es echt top. Ein Ausgleich zum ständigen Bewegungsmangel im Büro. Keine Kosten für Motorwartung/Reparatur oder Benzin. Ich fühle mich auch sicher genug, damit im Winter loszugehen. Mach ich lieber, als im kalten Wasser stehen und zu frieren. Zum schleppen hat man genug Speed. Außerdem kann man im Flachen schleppen. Da geht kein Prop kaputt oder kommt Sand in die Kühlung.
Was will man mehr?
Ist allerdings auch recht teuer in der Anschaffung.

Wenn ich aber mehr Lagerplatz und nen größeres Auto hab, hol ich mir nen Sit on Top.
Das is immer aufgebaut, bedarf keiner zusätzlichen Auftriebskörper, man kann einfacher drauf (nach ner Kenterung) und es ist robust (Haken, Muscheln, Steine).
Außerdem kann man schöne Spielsachen einbauen (Rutenhalter, FF, was Mann glücklich macht, vielleicht auch Frau?)

Versuchs mal 

yakfish


----------



## Stokker (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Ich habe mein Banana Faltboot ja schon mehrmals im Board ausgiebieg beschrieben und bejubelt.
Es ist 3m lang wiegt 25 Kg und geht mit Endura 30 E -Mot ab wie Schmidts Katze auf 3 Pfoten.Es hat eine feste 4 mm starke Haut die absolut unempfindlich gegen Steine, Muscheln ,Witterung ist.
Praktisch unkaputtbar. 
Für schönes Wetter ideal in Küstennähe, aber bei Wind und Wellengang bleibt es doch besser trocken.
Jetzt bin ich aber dabei mir ein 3,50 m Schlauchboot zuzulegen mit bis zu 5 Ps AB.
Dem traue ich dann mehr zu als meiner Banane ( Der Name ist , wegen der Form,blöde gewählt, hört sich schon lächerlich an)....


----------



## Jan77 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne andere Frage: Ist dein Schlauchi mit 10 PS nicht schon overdressed?


 
#h Overdressed?

Nee, da darf man sogar nen 15PS Quirl ranklöppeln, DER währe aber overdressed. 

Der Motor wiegt etwa 32KG, das ist ne Menge Holz. Somit ist das Wassern des Bootes auch nur an bestimmten Stellen möglich. Was wiederum den Aktionsradius etwas einschränkt. Während ich an die abgelegenden STellen auf dem Wasser fahren muss, kann der Bellybootfahrer diese vom Land aus erreichen.


----------



## friggler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Ich habe ein Schlauchboot (Metzeler  2,90m)  und 3Ps (14Kg) oder 5Ps (20 und 26Kg) ABs.

 Aufbauzeit: komplett ca. 15min
 Vorteil1: man kann zu zweit angeln und bekommt mehr Zubehör (auch Sicherheitsausrüstung) mit.
 Vorteil2: Kein Gedrängel und Stress an den typischen Hot-Spots
 Vorteil3: Man kommt immer bis zum Fisch 
 Einsatz: Ostsee. Eckernförde oder Fehmarn (in relativer Küstennähe + auflandiger Wind)
 Wann: Aus Sicherheitsgründen - Wenn das Wasser min 10° C hat und Wind nicht stärker als 3-4 BF ist.
 Methoden: Jiggen, Pilker, Naturköder-Grundangel, Spinnfischen, Pose, schleppen...eigentlich alles
 Zielfisch:   je nach Saison - Dorsch geht immer
 Erfolg: Ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig wie der Spass aber dennoch immer sehr gut...
 Nachteil: Im Gegensatz zu Feststoffbooten extrem Haken, Wind und Strömungsanfällig.

 Dies Jahr wird auch das Ris (3,8m 700Kg Zuladung) öfter getestet da Ich jetzt endlich Tüv für den Trailer habe...und wenn Ich mal das Glück habe testweise auf einem Therie mitzufahren ist das wohl (wg. unsinkbar und unempfindlich usw.) mein nächstes Ziel.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Das mit nem festen Boden wäre dann wohl schon ein komfoortabler Bellyersatz, denke ich mal??


----------



## torskkonge (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Moin.
Erst Wathose und "Metallpeitsche", dann BB-Boat und "Gummiknüppel" und jetzt ein Porta Faltboot mit 5 PS 4 Viertakter.
Nachteile:extrem teuer für ´ne Tupperdose aus Amiland(mehr Nachteile gibt es eigentlich nicht)
Vorteileasst auf jedes Autodach,schnell aufgebaut,man hat richtig Platz (nicht wie beim Schlauchboot),keine weitere Pflege nötig,extrem schnell und absolut für die Küste geeignet.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Stokker (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Hier ist meine Wanne noch mal .Boot1.JPG.Stokker und Waldi.JPG..Boot2.JPG


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

schönes boot.. wenn ich gross bin will ich auch mal so eins haben |supergri


----------



## Stokker (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Jedenfalls reicht es um den Dorschen das Fürchten zu lernen .......   :q


----------



## Schütti (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Hallo Thomas 9904,

guck mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

3,0 m Schlauchi mit Honda BF2. Für das küstennahe Bootsangeln vollkommen ausreichend und nicht zu schwer. Motor wiegt 13,5 kg und das als 4-Takter #6 .

Du weisst ja, ab fast 40 muss man an seinen Rücken denken |uhoh:  .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Stokker (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Marco, denkst du auch an deinen Rücken wenn du 80er Dorsche drillst ??
Das geht doch furchtbar auf die Bandscheiben ,oder ??
Und erst nachher das elende schleppen von zig Kilo Fisch. Boah, das schlaucht so richtig .
Da wäre es doch eine echte Erleichterung sich von von Aldi für 6,59 Euro das Kilo aus dem Kühlfach zu nehmen , oder ?? :q:q


----------



## THD (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Ich bin ganz fasziniert von der Angelei vom Luftkajak, man ist sehr schnell und sicher unterwegs, aufgenbaut ist es in 5 Minuten und passt in jedes Auto, wiegt nur ca. 15 kg, fischen tue ich in Binnenseen und Schwedischen Schären, gefangen hab ich bisher Hechte bis 85 cm, einige Bilder und Infos darüber findet man im folgenden Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49416&page=2&highlight=Stearns+116
Hab mittlerweile 3 Stück davon, Member Dorschi fischt von ähnlichem Model.
Hab auch nen Belly ist (für mich) aber keine Alternative zum Kajak.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut aus meinem Schlauchboot zu Angeln.
Ich finde einfach Schlauch und spitze Haken passen nicht zusammen.
Allerdings wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir hier ein bischen die Angst nehmen könntet. 
Wenn ich mit meinem grösseren Boot fahre ist man einfach nicht so flexibel.
Ausserden heißt das auch mind. 5,8 km/h mit 8-10 L Verbrauch (Standgas):c .


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## THD (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

@snoek, ich hab mit Schlauchboot und Haken gar keine Bedenken (mit sog. Badebooten wäre das Anders), hab 2 Stück und behaupte jetzt mal, du kannst ein normalgroßes Messer mit der Spitze aus 50 cm Höhe auf den gefüllten Schlauch fallen lassen, ohne das was passiert. Ich hab auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand an einem Felsen den Schlauch zerrissen hat, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein Nagel durch den Schlauch geht, wenn du unter Motor dagegen brummst, aber dann hast du meist ja noch mind. 2 Luftkamnmern.
Von der Kippsicherheit sind Schlauchboote sicher gleichgroßen herkömlichen Angelbooten überlegen, Freibordhöhe und Platzangebot sind halt bei Schlauchis niedriger.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Danke, dass nimmt mir schon mal die grösste Angst.:l 


Aber das mit dem Messer probiere ich lieber trotzdem nicht aus.:q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## THD (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

@snoek
Ich hab das mit dem Messer auch noch nicht probiert, bin aber mit den Schlauchboot (2,5 m lang mit 5 PS in voller Fahrt) schon über 5 cm unter der Wasserobfläche liegende Steine gebügelt und hab mich dann gefragt, wie sich da ein GFK Boot verhalten hätte. Motor und Schraube habens zum Glück überlebt.


----------



## 2monky (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

wäre so ein Boot zum fischen auf einem See verwendbar und von der Haltbarkeit mit einem BB vergleichbar?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sevylor-Fishranger-FT325-Angel-Schlauchboot-Aktion_W0QQitemZ4609894328QQcategoryZ13356QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fette beute (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meine Wanne noch mal .Boot1.JPG.Stokker und Waldi.JPG..Boot2.JPG



ihr habt ja mut #r ich würd da nicht mit rausfahren |wavey:


----------



## THD (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*



			
				2monky schrieb:
			
		

> wäre so ein Boot zum fischen auf einem See verwendbar und von der Haltbarkeit mit einem BB vergleichbar?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sevylor-Fishranger-FT325-Angel-Schlauchboot-Aktion_W0QQitemZ4609894328QQcategoryZ13356QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



@2monky: 
- das Sevylor ist sicher zum fischen auf Binnenseen ohne größeren Wellengang verwendbar.
- nach meinen Infos hat das Sevylor eine einschichtige Haut, BB haben einen inneren Luftschlauch und außenrum ein Nylon Stützgewebe. "Normale" Schlauchboote haben eine deutlich dickere und robustere Außenhaut.
Damit denke ich, ist das Sevylor von der Haltbarkeit fast mit BB-s zu vergleichen, es ist etwas robuster als sog. Badeboote, aber nicht so unempfindlich wie ein Schlauchboot.
BB-s werden ins Wasser getragen, bei dem Sevylor kommt das Boot beim Ein-und Aussteigen mit dem Grund in Kontakt und könnte durch Steine oder Scherben Schaden nehmen.
Falls du solch ein Boot in Betrach ziehst, suche dir einen Händler, der einige in Natura stehen hat und mache mal ein Probesitzen und Proberudern am Trockenen, viele Angler entscheiden sich für zu kleine Boote.
Mach dir bitte auch Gedanken über die Sitzposition, bei BB sitzt du wie auf einem Stuhl im Wasser, bei dem Sevylor hast du ca. 20 cm zwischen Sitzbrett und Boden, das kann schnell unbequem werden.
Noch was, dadurch das beim BB die Beine im Wasser sind, wird es (ohne Anker) lange nicht so schnell vom Wind verdriftet wie ein Schlauchboot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Das mit dem schnellen Driften ist ein Argument an das ich auch noch nicht gedacht hatte. Schliesslich haben die Dinger kaum Tiefgang und wiegen auch recht wenig. 
Da wird wohl ein Driftsack beim schlauchbooten angebracht sein.

Auf deranderen Seite ist auch das mit dem Sitzkomfort ein Argument, allerdings sitze ich da beim Schlauchboot halt richtig im Trockenen und habe einfach mehr (trockenen) Stauraum.



			
				fette beute schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt ja mut  ich würd da nicht mit rausfahren


Hier gehts ja um die gleichen Reviere die man auch mit dem Bellyboat befährt, da wäre mir persönich ein "richtiges" Boot lieber, Komfort etc..

Wenn man dannn allerdings durchliest bei dem Sevylor wie unterschiedlich auch Schlauchboote gebaut sind sollte man da wohl auch ein bisschen aufpassen.

Und auch im Schlauch- oder Klein(st)boot nicht Schwimmwesten etc. vergessen.


----------



## friggler (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

@2monkey
 Die Sevylor Boot  sind in meinen Augen absolut unbrauchbar. 
 Für mich ist das gehobene Badeboot-Klasse. In dieser Klasse kann man sie als gut bezeichnen, 4Luftkammern und das Material ist dafür halbwegs brauchbar. Was sonst als Badeboot angeboten wird ist ja teilweise schon im Swimmingpool gefährlich.
 Ein Freund von mir hat das Sevylor-Fishhunter mit E-Motor. Die Sitzkissen sind aus dem gleichen Material wie der Schlauch. Beim Einpacken ist ein Sitzkissen kaputt gegeangen - durch den Karton!!!

 An den Booten kann man ohne zusätzliche Anbauteile auch keinen besseren Motor anbringen (mit Zusatzteilen glaube Ich max 2PS). Im Wasser verhält sich das Ding wie ein Bücherregal und kommt nicht mal gegen kleine Strömung oder Wind an. Rudern wird schnell zur Strafe. Der aufblasbare Boden im Wasser?...als ob man auf einer halb aufgeblasenen Luftmatratze steht!
 Meiner Meinung nach kann man diese "Boote" zum Angeln nur in kleinen flachen Seen in denen man notfalls stehen kann verwenden. Aufs Rauchen, Drillinge und den Fang von Fischen mit Stacheln würd Ich verzichten ;-)


 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## 2monky (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*



			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> @2monkey
> Ein Freund von mir hat das Sevylor-Fishhunter mit E-Motor. Die Sitzkissen sind aus dem gleichen Material wie der Schlauch. Beim Einpacken ist ein Sitzkissen kaputt gegeangen - durch den Karton!!!
> 
> An den Booten kann man ohne zusätzliche Anbauteile auch keinen besseren Motor anbringen (mit Zusatzteilen glaube Ich max 2PS). Im Wasser verhält sich das Ding wie ein Bücherregal und kommt nicht mal gegen kleine Strömung oder Wind an. Rudern wird schnell zur Strafe. Der aufblasbare Boden im Wasser?...als ob man auf einer halb aufgeblasenen Luftmatratze steht!


 
das Sevylor-Fishhunter sieht für mich auch nach Badeboot aus, das Sevylor Fishranger hat schon eine Sitzbank, einen Schlauchüberzug aus Nylon und einen Einlegeboden den man sich aber auch erst mal ansehen sollte.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schlauchboot, Kajak, Faltboot etc......*

Also ich habe ein Stearns- Kayak (Cordova). Habe es noch nicht allzu häufig zum Angeln verwendet, aber schon einen schönen Hecht vom Boot aus gefangen. Will mir im nächsten Jahr noch ein paar pfiffige Zusatzteilchen besorgen und dann vermehrt nutzen.


----------

